# SolenTTeers March Meet - Wed 9 March *Pompey cruise*



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Next meet Wednesday 9th March. 
Meeting up at various points from Southampton to Portsmouth. 
Bag of Chips and a Coffee on Southsea sea front.
Bit of a cruise around Pompey and the north of the area heading back towards Fareham for a final drink and a chat.
MighTy Tee will post the route shortly. (this is just as much of a surprise to him  )
Those from the west of the area can meet up with me at Rownhams and then another meeting point at TGIs in Fareham before heading off to Pompey.
Come on then where are you


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Would I be 'mad' if I came down again?

This time I'll give you my iPod :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Would I be 'mad' if I came down again?
> 
> This time I'll give you my iPod :wink:


Your more than welcome mate.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

did I hear Southsea....... :idea: .

A short drive for me then... :lol:

not sure whats open on the front this time of the year .. :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> did I hear Southsea....... :idea: .
> 
> A short drive for me then... :lol:
> 
> not sure whats open on the front this time of the year .. :?


The finer details are yet to be sorted but I hope you can come along this time.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having been dropped into this by a PM :wink: I would propose something like:

7-30 meet at the Solent Hotel Whiteley (M27 J9) head north (left from Southampton direction) to the next roundabout, then left. At the next roundabout right into the Solent Hotel car park (total about 1/2mile from Junction 9). Or click here for map

Then though the back lanes onto Portsdown Hill where we park up at one of the view points and partake in one of "Mick's Monster Burgers"

From there we work our way down the north side of Portsdown Hill to a suitable country pub for a drink (any suggestions of a suitable Pub?) Chairmakers?

If Mark will let me I would look to organise a "Chichester Harbour & South Downs" tour during the summer months


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes Yes Yes! Count me in.

I'll either meet at Rownhams or at Southsea, I'll see what the diary is like on Monday.

If anyone is either further west than B'mouth then let me know and I might change the diary to start at Dorchester past the house in B'mouth to get changed!!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome along Foggy
Times will be posted nearer the day.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Pleasure. I'll be the new boy having missed out on the previous meets and the CC track day (see Off Topic!!!)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi chaps, should be in assuming that the diary is clear and nothing changes


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

foggy92 said:


> Pleasure. I'll be the new boy having missed out on the previous meets and the CC track day (see Off Topic!!!)


Glad you made it through the week end.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Yep, count me in, the car would have just had its first service!!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Markebears small world eh?

I should be able to make this one too, you really should post more


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

mighty.... your not after one of Mick's Animal Burgers...  ...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> mighty.... your not after one of Mick's Animal Burgers...  ...


Moi? Surely not! :wink:

ANy thoughts for a safe pub (car park) for a drink afterwards? As I said in an earlier post poss the Chairmakers?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

chairmaker sounds good that's the one outside denmead.

easy to drop back down to m/a27 back for you then.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

That was what I was thinking - especially as ther eare a number from the New Forest direction who will not know the area.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Well done lads, a good number so far: TTotal is going to come too  
Still time for more to be added to the list. 
Route sounds great Richard. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees to date:
Jog
Dibblet
Mighty tee
TTotal
Foggy92
Gizmo
Markebears
Digimeister
Jay (TBC)

Keep them coming [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Attendees to date:
> Jog
> Dibblet
> Mighty tee
> ...


Mark - are you OK for getting the "Westerners" over to the Solent Hotel and with 7:30?

I can then take the lead from there (note to self - get the OS map out and work out the route in advance)

Is everyone OK with a stop for a Burger on Portsdown Hill?

Cheers Richard


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Attendees to date:
> ...


I know the Solent hotel @ Whitely.
How cool is that - a hotel named after us


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I know the Solent Hotel in Whiteley too - dead easy to find.

Happy with 7:30pm too so will make my way there from the "Forest"

Guy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> I know the Solent Hotel in Whiteley too - dead easy to find.
> 
> Happy with 7:30pm too so will make my way there from the "Forest"
> 
> Guy


Guy, I will probably arrange to meet with you and those from Bournemouth etc to meet at Rownhams services (east bound) for approx 7.00-7.10p.m.
Start the cruise early.
Looks like TTotal cant come after all


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jog,

Sounds good to me - whats up with TTotal then, he is always dropping out!

Is he planning a "bad hair day"? ? ?

:lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Jog,
> 
> Sounds good to me - whats up with TTotal then, he is always dropping out!
> 
> ...


No - work commitments unfortunately :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh well, that's the way it goes I guess. Maybe he can catch us up at some point if he is nearby?

Right, best get to sorting out the Milltek, RSTT's and arm rest before I see you all again then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh no he cant Guy, he is down in Devon all next week. 

The good side is I get to stay at our "Plymouth Office" [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*

Think we shall never meet :?

Have fun though and let me know ASAP about the next one..

try for April 6th PLEASE ? 

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS how about meeting up with the TT round the coast gang who are doing Brighton to Oxford on the 19th March , I am DEFFO on for this one.
John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PS how about meeting up with the TT round the coast gang who are doing Brighton to Oxford on the 19th March , I am DEFFO on for this one.
> John


Thanks John, I meant to say to you when we met earlier. I have provisionally suggested to Damon (Omen666) that us SolenTTeers should "escort" them through our area [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .
A Saturday morning trip to Brighton should be cool.
I will guage interest from other SolenTTeers and possibly other regions (Ronin showed some interest). And arrange a cruise accordingly.
Shame you cant make the meet but I am sure we will make up for it in Torquay  .


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Yes please count me in. My first meet so I will look forward to it. I live in Denmead but will be happy to join up anywhere on route rather than just heading down to Southsea etc.

Cheers.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ratty said:


> Yes please count me in. My first meet so I will look forward to it. I live in Denmead but will be happy to join up anywhere on route rather than just heading down to Southsea etc.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Ratty

You are welcome to join up with us at any of the stops. Planned is the Solent Hotel @ 7:30 (M27 J9), Mick's Monster Burger Bar on Portsdown Hill about 8:15 ish and then about 9:00 - 9:30ish arriving at the Chairmakers (your local?).

Let us know so we can look out for you.

Cheers Richard


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> [ *Mick's Monster Burger Bar on Portsdown Hill *


  

I'm on a diet!!!

Is there a salad bar close by  :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees to date: 2/3/05
Jog 
Dibblet 
Mighty tee 
TTotal - Cant come
Foggy92 
Gizmo 
Markebears 
Digimeister 
Jay (TBC)
Ratty

I am at Amd All getting "modded - up"  so I may have a bit of showing off to do [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And while I think about it, can you all plan to have the 19th march free. i am trying to arrange to "Escort" Damon and MikeyB from the West of Southampton to Bournemouth. Exact times are yet to be posted but we plan to meet at approx 10a.m.
I will start a separate thread to this effect but i thought i would give you guys chance to think about it first.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Happy to meet them over at Brighton...they intend to cross Southampton then head for Oxford... 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Happy to meet them over at Brighton...they intend to cross Southampton then head for Oxford... 8)


Spoke with Damon this morning. They want to cross our area east to west as far as Poole and then head North.
They may meet us further west than Brighton but this is all subject to sorting the finer details and confirmation.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to meet them over at Brighton...they intend to cross Southampton then head for Oxford... 8)
> ...


Mark - please keep me informed as I would like tag along on this one. Will also try and get some other Surrey owners to tag along as well.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No probs Vic.
I will start a separate thread soon.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support, it a great feeling being part of such great 'community'.


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

Count me in for the Pompey Cruise


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees to date: 2/3/05 
Jog 
Dibblet 
Mighty tee 
TTotal - Cant come 
Foggy92 
Gizmo 
Markebears 
Digimeister 
Jay (TBC) 
Ratty 
Andyc

Thanks to all those who have comitted so far.


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I now hope to be able to make this one (meet at the Solent Hotel), but of course I won't be in a TT if I do :lol: I'll just tag along at a discreet distance from you guys


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone fancy earning a couple fo quid at the meet by cleaning my car!! 

Now got to work Sunday so won't have a chance to clean it propertly before the event!


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gizmo,

as per the post in the main forum, let me know where you join the A31 and we'll meet, whether up by Ferndown, the Little Chef or over at Waitrose carpark in Ringwood.

Anyone else from B'mouth can meet up on the way?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

foggy92 said:


> Gizmo,
> 
> as per the post in the main forum, let me know where you join the A31 and we'll meet, whether up by Ferndown, the Little Chef or over at Waitrose carpark in Ringwood.
> 
> Anyone else from B'mouth can meet up on the way?


*Markebears* should be along shortly


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Foggy,

The LIttle Chef on the A31 is a good place I reckon

About 7:00pm should be right


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

OK Gizmo, meet you there at 7pm.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

And as if by Magic (Jog's Command!!) 

Foggy & Gizmo, 7pm at the Littlechef at Ferndown is great for me too! See you both there!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hang on chaps - I meant the Little Chef at the Burley turn off on the A31, just the Southampton side of Ringwood!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hang on chaps - I meant the Little Chef at the Burley turn off on the A31, just the Southampton side of Ringwood!


O/T - too many Little Chefs down that road. Once had an interview at the one between Ringwood and Ferdown and went to the Ferndown one first :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on chaps - I meant the Little Chef at the Burley turn off on the A31, just the Southampton side of Ringwood!
> ...


Were you going for the waiters job or the cooks job.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Very funny. For you information it was for a job working with lots of CYANIDE [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


So the cooks job then :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


Well I got the job!  But that was 1986 :?

Back on topic whats the score for Wednesday, I am devising a route which is clean having spent 5 hours on the exterior yesterday. Must have a clean car for TTorquay!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you at Whitely 7.30p.m.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hang on chaps - I meant the Little Chef at the Burley turn off on the A31, just the Southampton side of Ringwood!


Ah!! Glad we got that confirmed! I was off to the Ferndown one as well!

Meet you at 7 at the Burley one.

Markebears,
Is that OK for you? If we aim for 7 there I'll be on the A31 all the way from Ferndown anyway so may see you on there.

Greg


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mark

Can't make this one as I have a little bit of driving to do next week :wink:

Can you guys have a chat about a Saturday meet on the last day of the TTour?

Mark, take it easy on the brakes on Weds night, it takes a good 100-150 miles to get them bedded in.

TTour details....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Guy, Mark and Greg - Dont forget to stop off at Rownhams to pick me up. 7.15 OK?
Richard - See you and all the others at the Solent Hotel 7.30.
Damon - I will arrange something and let you know when and where for the following Saturday. We can then talk about it further at Torquay.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jog,

No worries, already had it planned!


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Right, so its the Burley Little Chef. I would have been cursing you know! :lol:

7pm not a problem, then up to Rownhams for Jog (Mark).

See you all tomorrow, look forward to hearing about Richard's Cyanide Cooking Days!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

markebears said:


> See you all tomorrow, look forward to hearing about Richard's Cyanide Cooking Days!


Food to dye for! :lol:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

As long as he doesn't take over Mick's van...

Not sure I can take the "Animal Burger"

Need to get my car washed too. did it at the weekend but the birds have alerady spotted my clean car. :twisted:

will be at the hotel or the view... depending on timing.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> As long as he doesn't take over Mick's van...
> 
> Not sure I can take the "Animal Burger"
> 
> ...


You have PM


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just to confirm the major meeting point and time:

7-30 meet at the Solent Hotel Whiteley (M27 J9) head north (left from Southampton direction) to the next roundabout, then left. At the next roundabout right into the Solent Hotel car park (total about 1/2mile from Junction 9). Or click here for map

Then though the back lanes onto Portsdown Hill where we park up at one of the view points and partake in one of "Mick's Monster Burgers"

From there we work our way down the north side of Portsdown Hill to a suitable country pub for a drink (any suggestions of a suitable Pub?) Chairmakers?

I will not be near a pc tomorrow but some of you have my Mob no if needs be. 

Its not to late for others to tag along.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - I will cover any posts tomorrow if that is OK with you.

See you 7-30.

PS found the OS map at last!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just to confirm I will be at the Solent Hotel at 7:30. The Chairmakers is decent enough (good car park !) or close by the Horse & Jockey.

See you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

Its my first TT meet, coming from Farnhm, will meet you at the Solent Hotel, unless i join you on route!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Attendees - look like
Jog 
Dibblet 
Mighty tee 
Foggy92 
Gizmo 
Markebears 
Jay (TBC) ??
Ratty
Neil Millard TT

If I have missed anyone let me know. If you need a contact phone number PM me

I will check regularly before leaving tonight (7pm) , and see you all at the Solent Hotel 8)


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

I will be at solent hotel


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry chaps [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry chaps [smiley=sick2.gif]


Too many pints last night andy?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Attendees - look like
Jog 
Dibblet 
Mighty tee 
Foggy92 
Gizmo 
Markebears 
Jay (TBC) ??
Ratty
Neil Millard TT
AndyC

If I have missed anyone let me know. If you need a contact phone number PM me

I will check regularly before leaving tonight (7pm) , and see you all at the Solent Hotel 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Jog has just phoned me and will be late, so you won't catch him at Rownhams. *


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

markebears said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry chaps [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


No Mark, feeling V. unwell, CU @ Sam's 30th (hopefully)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just got back from tonights cruise, very pleasent evening and good to meet everyone.

Thanks Jog for organising.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

like to do some of those lanes in the light. needed the food :roll:


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Good to meet some old and new faces last night.

Remember some of the cruise route from when I working in Segensworth in 1993, but hadn't been on those roads since then. Next month it will be much lighter, and if another cruise is organised I might actually get to see some of the countryside too :wink:


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Would like to give a huge thanks to Rich for sorting the route out, even if it did mean road humps, potholes and farmyard smells! :lol:

Good Time Last Night and we all seemed to survive the burger van!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

markebears said:


> Would like to give a huge thanks to Rich for sorting the route out, even if it did mean road humps, potholes and farmyard smells! :lol:
> 
> Good Time Last Night and we all seemed to survive the burger van!


Well the route was sorted for those who have had there "off road suspension" modded :roll: (jog) maybe that was why he was late.

Burger van also provided Chav entertainment for us all - loved the flashing lights, neons and power of the (err) Peugeot 406 Diesel [smiley=sick2.gif]

The bikers amoungst us also seemed to appreciate the guy signalling to ET on his back wheel....

Not quite sure what happened to the pub, but favourable remarks about the burger van were appreciated.

Thanks to Dibblet for the CD [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Catch you all again soon


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A great night. Thanks in particular to those who came along for the first time. I hope that these meet get larger and larger as the good weather and lighter evenings increase.
Thanks to Richard for organising the route and I think that the destination was one of the most entertaining so far.
Nice to see you all again and I hope to see you at the next meet in early April.
PS
Dont forget the TTour cruise on Sta 19th March.
Details to be posted shortly.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

A big thank you to those of you whom I all met for the first time last night.

Enjoyed myself and the impressive array of cars as well, the Corsa, the 406 Diesel with Neon, the near crash between the chaved BMW and the two blingin' cop cars.............oh yeah............and the TT's weren't bad either!!! :wink:

Seriously, enjoyed myself last night. Enjoyed the route and the burger!

Look forward to the next one.

Greg


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

foggy92 said:


> A big thank you to those of you whom I all met for the first time last night.
> 
> Enjoyed myself and the impressive array of cars as well, the Corsa, the 406 Diesel with Neon, the near crash between the chaved BMW and the two blingin' cop cars.............oh yeah............and the TT's weren't bad either!!! :wink:
> 
> ...


Good to meet you too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39722
A link to the TTour "escort" for Saturday 19th


----------

